# cats



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

del


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I enjoyed all those pictures, they are all so cute


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you.  

I took some more photos of my kitten today and I thought that I would add them here to this thread.

He is Cinders son. A three month old long haired tabby male. Grandson to Gus. He looks so much like his grandpa, and is so sweet. He has such a loving personality. He is currently unnamed so if anyone has any name suggestions for him let me know. I was considering Bear, Grizz, or Simba but I am not sure at the time. Anyway here are some photos of him that I took today.


















That's his mom, Cinders, in the photo.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Now its time to introduce everyone to the rest of the gang.

How about the rabbits next...

This is Basil. She is a three year old Californian doe.









And this is Arnold. He is a one year old Mini Lop buck.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Lets go on to the goats now...

This is my doe Trixie. She is a two year old Saanen Alpine cross.




































This is my wether (fixed male) Kit. He is a two year old Saanen Alpine cross.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

And now on to the chickens.

I have a small pet flock of seven. Two roosters and five hens.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

And last but not least is my gerbil. He is a three year old male named Matthias.


















The black gerbil in the picture passed away last year.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

My siblings also have some animals of their own. My younger sister has a cat, a kitten, a goldfish, a guinea pig, a hamster, and two gerbils. My older brother has a female black labrador cross, and my younger brother has a female puppy. She is three fourth labrador and one fourth english shepherd.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

What a charming little zoo you have! I was wondering about the 'hooved' comments since you only posted cats before.

Since your kitty is Gus' grandson and the son of Cinders, why not go with another "Cinderella" character name and call him Jacques?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , you have so many pets, you live on a farm? Their all great!


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you.  I'm so proud of all of my wonderful animals. A lot of people always ask me why I keep 'livestock' as pets, and what I do with them. I treat them like all of my other 'pet animals'. They make wonderful companions and are often as friendly or even more friendly then a cat or a dog. My two goats are especially wonderful animals. Weighing in at 145 pounds they are just like huge overgrown dogs. They are as intelligent as a dog or a cat, as friendly as a dog or a cat, and as playful as a dog or a cat. They follow along at my side where ever I go and they don't even need a leash. They lay down next to me and ask me to rub their tummies (most of the pictures that I have of them laying down are taken when they are laying down next to me). They have some of the most uses of all animals. Pets, meat, milk, fiber, cart goats, and pack goats. Who wouldn't want one of these amazing animals? Goats have a bad reputation because people don't know enough about them. They don't eat cans or tires like in the story books. They are actually rather pickly eaters. They don't smell bad. They often smell better then a dog. Bucks do smell however when in rut (breeding season). And their milk doesn't have a goaty flavor to it. It actually tastes 'almost' like cows milk if properly handled. My two goats are just pets right now but in the years to come I would like to breed them and start up my own little milk herd.

My chickens are also pets. They are my gaint five pound birds. Some people have parakeets, I have chickens. Lol

Chickens aren't actually stupid like some people make them out to be, but they also aren't what I would consider smart, like a dog or a cat. They do recognize people however, and know who their owners are. Mine always come running to the front of their chicken hutch when they see or hear me. They love when I hand out treats. They will also follow me around when they are allowed to free range. They love when I get the shovel out. I dig up a patch of dirt, they run over and pick around for worms and bugs. After a few times of doing this they will actually follow me around and wait for me to bring up the fresh pile of dirt.

And yes, we do live on a farm. I love the country life.


----------

